# Mama is weird



## blwinteler (Oct 8, 2014)

Mama gotted something in da mail called pupts. One looks lyke a hooman but really small and made of clothes. It dussent had legs. Da other is a weird green thing mama sez is a monster. Mama socks her hand up dere butts and makes dem move an talk. She even made da hooman pretty bugsy an he lyked it! Mama sez she is in a play wif pupts. It is lots of peoples putting dere hands in butts. Mama sez dere are all kinds of animals in it, even rabbits. Mama sez she is an arm-a-pillow. Mama is hooman, not arm-a-pillow. What is wrong wif mama? 

Groucho


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 8, 2014)

Trix here-

I can commiserate!!!! Dumpy sings silly songs to me an then talks in a squeeky voice, presumably me, saying how great the singing is. I don't agree!!!! Dumpy is a terrible singer...

Good luck, Groucho. Your mummers is terminal.


----------



## Channahs (Oct 8, 2014)

Ewwe she puts hands in der butts? Not nices.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 8, 2014)

Channahs said:


> Ewwe she puts hands in der butts? Not nices.



Sounds painful...


----------



## blwinteler (Oct 8, 2014)

Here is pics of the pupts. They don't even has legs!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thems SCARY!!! What is your mummers trying to do to you?!?!


----------



## blwinteler (Oct 9, 2014)

Bugsy lykes the hooman one


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dumpy used to play with finger puppets. He used to yell at homeless people with his bunny finger puppet saying things like "kids, this is why drugs are bad!!!" When they would ask him for money, he would talk in a funny voice and tell the homeless person that he is not going to help support a drug habit.

I think Dumpy is still weirder than your mummers.


----------



## pani (Oct 9, 2014)

_All_ hoomins are weird. Like, my mama sometimes says that we are her pets... when really, we just chooses to live with her, and she has to care for us. She is our hoomin, we is not HER pets!

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 9, 2014)

Clemmie-

Dumpy is my pet human. He makes a great pet.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Oct 10, 2014)

ewwww up da butts? my mummers is ok,she is a good pet.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 10, 2014)

I had a tough time with a thermometer up my butt; can't imagine a whole human hand!!!! That is GROSS!!!!!


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Oct 11, 2014)

up ya butt? gross my hoomin don't do that she good don't shove nothing up da butts.:shock:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 11, 2014)

Dumpy didn't shove the thermometer up my bum or butt, it was the bunny doc.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Oct 11, 2014)

Ewe that makes it all da more gross, u ok?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm fine. The bunny doc needed to examine me. She says it's 'cos I'm eleven and just needs to make sure I'm okay. People still freak out over me being eleven; Dumpy is well into his forties and I am not quite that old.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Oct 11, 2014)

wow! I'm only four months old, my mama got me at a store whatever that is.


----------



## pani (Oct 11, 2014)

I am a year old. I hope I am 11 like Trix someday!

~ Felix


----------

